

Wireless Arduino Powered Chess - gusgordon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX37LFv8jWY

======
dawilster
Imagine the potiental, using an iphone or android to connect users from around
the world to a seemingly physical chess match. As a chess lover I think this
is amazing

